# بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم....اش15:30



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2007)

حدث ذات يوم مرة ان القى شخص ما بدلو ماء بقوة على ( ارشيلاوس المقدونى ) 
فلم ينطق ارشيلاوس بكلمة واحدة ومضى الى عمله وهو محتفظ بهدوئه وكأن شيئا لم يحدث بالمرة
فتعجب زميل له من هذا الهدوء العجيب وسأله كيف احتمل هذا العمل المذرى بهدوء تام
اجابه ارشيلاوس : انه لم يرم الماء على ولكن على الشخص الذى كان يظن اننى هو
صديقى......... 
ان الهدوء نمو عظيم للانسان وراحة للنفس .....الهدوء يبعد الغضب ويحرس المحبة
الهدوء هو اول زكاوة النفس..........احتفظ بهدوئك دائما
ان الطريقة الهادئة اكثر صلاحية فى كل شىء حتى فى طهى الطعام لكى ينضج
وفى رى الارض الزراعية وفى طرق التربية وفى الحديث العادى
فالكلمة الهادئة لها تاثير اعمق فى النفس
لكى نلمس الهدوء فى حياة الناس فلابد ان يكون هدوء فى الصوت وفى الملامح وفى الطباع وفى الحواس وفى الحركات وهدوء فى القلب
يقول القديس مار اسحق : الهدوء الخارجى يولد الهدوء الداخلى
وبهدوء الحواس نصل الى هدوء القلب
هناك اشخاص ملامحهم مريحة فالانبا انطونيوس كان كل من ينظر الي وجهه يجد راحة
ويمتلئ بالسلام حتى ان احد ابنائه قال له ذات مرة : يكفينى ان انظر الى وجهك يا ابى
ان وجهه مريح لان قلبه ممتلئ بالهدوء فهدوء القلب ادى الى هدوء الملامح
نجد المصورين يطلبون من الناس ان يبتسموا قبل ان يلتقطوا الصورة لهم لكى تكون ملامحهم هادئة ومريحة لكل من يراها
ان الطفل الذى يبكى عندما ينتهره ابوه لا يبكى بسبب شدة الكلام لانه ربما لا يفهم معانيه
انما يبكى بسبب الملامح المخيفة 
ما اجمل النفوس الهادئة التى تمنح الاخرين هدوءا فهناك شخص مجرد ان تراه تهدأ وترتاح
واذا عرضت عليه مشاكلك تخرج من عنده هادئا مرتاحا مطمئنا 
لا تقل ان طبعى هكذا.....لا استطيع ان اغيره
فالقديس موسى الاسود كان عنيفا مخيفا قاتلا واكتسب الهدوء واللطف وحب الناس
حتى رآه احد الروحانيين والملائكة حوله يطعمونه شهد العسل
الهدوء يريح النفس ويحرس القلب
امرأة عجوز كانت تعيش فى لندن اثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية بينما كانت لندن تتعرض لقصف متواصل
كانت هذه المرأة متدينة جدا وتتحلى بفضيلة الهدوء وتعيش طمانينة طوال حياتها وكانت تعيش بمفردها
لاحظ احد جيرانها انها تحتفظ بلوحة مكتوب عليها : لا تقلق......قد لا يحدث ابدا
ولقد كان هذا الجار متاثرا جدا ومتعزيا بهذه العبارة وكان يتحدث مع العجوز كثيرا بخصوصها
ولكن حدث ذات ليلة ما لم يكن فى الحسبان لقد سقطت قنبلة على الجانب الايمن لمنزلها
وحطمت جميع النوافذ واسقطت جميع ما تمتلكه من الصينى من الارفف وسط انفجار مدوى
وعصفت بالطلاء فسقط من على الجدران والسقف وملأت المكان بالتراب وكسر الحجارة
اسرع الجار اليها ليرى حالها ولكن.....ياللعجب لقد وجدها تكنس المكان فى هدوء شديد
بينما اللوحة مازالت معلقة على الحائط : لا تقلق قد لا يحدث ابدا
سالها الجار : وماذا نستفيد الان من شعارك هذا ؟؟
فصاحت قائلة  ياللسماء!....لقد نسيت ان ادير اليافطة الى الجهة الاخرى )
ولما ادارتها كان مكتوبا على الجهة الاخرى من اللوحة : ( يمكننا ان نستعيده )
ما اجملهما عبارتين تبعثان الهدوء والطمأنينة فى نفس اى انسان 
( لا تقلق .....قد لا يحدث ابدا ) ولكن ان حدث ( يمكننا ان نستعيده )
اخى الحبيب......... 
عش فى هدوء واطمئنان " بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم....اش15:30 "
رسم فنان صورة جميلة لحماقة ترقد فى هدوء واطمئنان فى شق صخرة فى وسط بحر هائج مضطرب تهب عليه رياح عاصفة وتعلو سماءه غيوم قاتمة والرعد والبرق يعملان فى الجو بشدة
ولكنها تسكن فى هدوء واطمئنان راقدة على عشب اخضر وسط كل هذه الظروف المحيطة بها
ان هذه الصورة تتكلم عن قصة الحياة البشرية
انه مهما هبت العواصف وعلت الامواج واشتدت الاعاصير يوجد طمانينة وسلام وهدوء
لان يد القدير تمسك بنا وتحفظنا
فلتكن حياتك مليئة بالهدوء والثقة فالله يجعل لك فى البحر طريقا وفى الموت مخارج
فتتحول الاثقال الى بركات والتجارب الى انتصارات
لا تجعل امواج العالم تتسرب الى داخلك وتفقدك هدوئك ولا تجعل العواصف تنزع طمانينتك
قيل عن الانبا ارسانيوس انه من كثرة الهدوء الذى كان له دخلت عليه الشياطين فى قلايته
وتقدم واحد منهم ومعه سكين يريد ان يقطع بها يديه فلم ينزعج القديس بل مد يده وقال
" اعمل ما شئت لاجل محبة المسيح " فلما راى الشيطان هذا الهدوء صاح​
احرقتنى ايها الشيخ بكثرة ه​


----------



## monamour (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم....اش15:30*

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم....اش15:30*



monamour قال:


> موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------

